# My bearded dragon's feet looks swollen and bubbly?



## danieltnbaker (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Guys 

Just got my beardie and I'm not sure what to do.

I have had him for a week and he isn't eating properly only bits here and there.

I have also noticed his front left foot has changed since i got him. see pic below.










I put calcium in his food and have a separate bowl with calcium as well but he's just not eating it :/

My setup:

3ft tank,
75w basking bulb
UV light going the whole length of tank
Glass front
Wood chippings flooring

Hot end: 30-32oC
Cool end: 25-28oC

Should I take him to a vet??


----------



## Kezza85 (Sep 6, 2011)

You need to put the calcium on his food rather than seperate. I put it on the veg for mine as they love there greens and I can gurentee they will eat it x

Sorry cant see pic x


----------



## danieltnbaker (Oct 13, 2011)

*The swelling has gone...*

Put him in a warm bath and the swelling on his feet have gone.

I'm still concerned he's not eating though. I've had him a week and made sure the temperatures are correct. Could it be him getting use to the new home?


----------



## Kezza85 (Sep 6, 2011)

When I got my 2 one ate straight away and never stopped the other stopped eating for nearly 2 and a half weeks which was down to relocation stress....

Just make sure he is kept hypdated! I put mine in a cricket tub and sprayed them and they drink the water if he wont drink just get water on your finger and dab it on his nose. x


----------



## bobbin43 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would put his not eating down to relocation stress. It can take upto 3 weeks for them to chill out and get used to everything. If you have 2 beardies together one can be more dominant than the other and simply getting in there first for the food. Stress can also be caused by keeping two beardies together and you should never have 2 males together.

I aint no vet but I think there's a few things that could cause the foot prob. 1) Being nipped by other beardy 2) If you leave crickets in overnight they may nibble the feet 3) Pos burning if he can touch a heat source. I would take him to a vet.

I know lots who bathe their beardies but they would not go swimming in the wild so dont understand why peeps do it. If the vivs humidity is too high they can get respatory probs so hate to think what a bath does. :bash:

Hope this helps


----------



## Kezza85 (Sep 6, 2011)

I feed mine in seperate tank seperat;y 1)so I can monitor what they are eating 2) so there is no fighting for food and 3) so I dont need to worry about crix being able to bite them when they are asleep....

Also when they go in the tub I spray to mimic rain they arnt "bathed" as such.

Maybe try feeding him in a seperate tank, Also if your very concerned take him to the vets x


----------



## danieltnbaker (Oct 13, 2011)

*Swelling has gone..*

Put him in a warm bath which cleared the swelling 

Still not eating much though. He won't touch crickets atm only meal worms and I know your not supposed to feed beardies many of them.

what fruit and veg is best for them? I try feeding him rocket, dandelions and occasionally banana, but no luck.


----------



## Kezza85 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine love dandelion they go mad for it...


----------



## bobbin43 (Sep 3, 2011)

danieltnbaker said:


> Put him in a warm bath which cleared the swelling
> 
> Still not eating much though. He won't touch crickets atm only meal worms and I know your not supposed to feed beardies many of them.
> 
> what fruit and veg is best for them? I try feeding him rocket, dandelions and occasionally banana, but no luck.


Useful info here Nutrition Content

If he likes mealworms I would order some calci worms and try them as they have all the calcium content he needs


----------



## Hornatic (Aug 2, 2011)

by the looks of the foot, the foot has gone a bit yellow in places?
If this is the case then I would say that it might have a infection wound or skin mould, I have seen skin infections on beardies and its due to too high humidity, they can also catch it from other beardies that have the infection. but however it may just be my eyes an the foot might not be yellow at all lol.
This infections spreads rapidly but it is treatable with anti-fungal cream from vets.
Im not saying it defenatly is but keep a close eye on it, its good that the swelling has gone down 
let me know what happens!


----------

